# Spacebags



## Boneless (Aug 29, 2014)

I only just realized what you guys are talking about when you say spacebags, used to confuse the fuck outta me. We call 'em goon sacks here.


----------



## Tude (Aug 29, 2014)

You boys "down under"  But that also decided me what I want tonite - moving from a place I've been living (and collecting - and now tossing out) for 8 years. It's a freaking bitch. On the good side - I have a full attic where someone lived in at one time - has rooms and storage - even a toilet (water shut off) - so when I have some couch surfers - they can have their own place. Yay for getting a space bag!!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 29, 2014)

An inflated, empty spacebag is referred to as an "oogle pillow" in this part of the country.


----------

